# iść o lepsze z czymś



## anthox

Cześć,

Czy ktoś może wytłumaczyć to wyrażenie, po polsku albo po angielsku? 

Np. "Zdradzała niebywałą znajomość wszelkich subtelności płciowych, w których perwersja *szła o lepsze z* lubieżą." Grabiński, W domu Sary, 1922.

Inny przykłady znalazłem w Google: 
"W ich wypowiedziach ignorancja _szła o lepsze z_ głupotą i złą wolą..."
"A ona wznosiła ku niebu ogłuszający krzyk, w którym rozpacz _szła o lepsze z_ wyrzutem i groźbą."

Rozumiem, że sens to, "<coś złego> iść o lepsze z <czymś gorszego>", lecz nie chwytam za bardzo, a muszę go przetłumaczyć na angielski. 

Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Ben Jamin

'iść o lepsze z czymś' means 'to compete'. This expression is not used in ordinary colloquial speech, only in high register/poetic speeches and in books.
'ignorance competed with stupidity' means that both _ignorance_ and _stupidity_ were extraordinarily great, and it was difficult to tell which was greater. A very strong intensifier.
Te dwie cechy są tutaj równie złe, nie ma między nimi gradacji.


----------



## zaffy

Yes, it's used extremely rarely and I bet 99% of Poles don't know it nor would they know what it means.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Yes, it's used extremely rarely and I bet 99% of Poles don't know it nor would they know what it means.


You would lose probably. If the phrase is isolated, like in the subject of the thread, it may be quite obscure indeed. But in a full sentence, like in the post, the meaning is quite obvious.


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> You would lose probably. If the phrase is isolated, like in the subject of the thread, it may be quite obscure indeed. But in a full sentence, like in the post, the meaning is quite obvious.


If you asked random people to make an example with "iść o lepsze z czymś", 99% of them would not be able to make it. Instead they would ask you "And what does that mean?"

But true, if they saw a good example, like the one with stupidity, they might get the meaning from context.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Yes, it's used extremely rarely and I bet 99% of Poles don't know it nor would they know what it means.


To byłoby tragiczne, gdyby tak było naprawdę, ale nie jest. Prawdopodobnie około 40 procent osób, które ukończyły szkołę średnią przed rokiem 1989 rozumie ten zwrot, chociaż go nie używa. Nie był on zresztą nigdy częścią mowy potocznej.
Przez następne lata obniżałbym ten procent o około 1 na rok. Nawet wśród maturzystów z ostatniego roku zdarzają się tacy, którzy czytają książki.


----------



## karaluszek

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie był on zresztą nigdy częścią mowy potocznej.


Nie wiem, dlaczego tak uważasz. W okresie dwudziestolecia ten zwrot musiał być dość popularny, bo nawet moja mama, która urodziła się już w czasie wojny go zna (nie ma wyższego wykształcenia).
Dowodem może być wydany w 1925 „Słownik do Trylogji” Ignacego Strycharskiego, w którym hasło „wejść w paragon” ma takie wyjaśnienie: „równać się, mierzyć się, iść o lepsze”. To chyba oczywiste, że nie tłumaczy się niezrozumiałego zwrotu innym niezrozumiałym zwrotem (hasła „iść o lepsze” nie ma w słowniku, co potwierdza moją tezę).
Nawet współcześnie redaktorzy uznają ten zwrot za zrozumiały, bo w wersji „Ogniem i mieczem” dostępnej na wolnelektury.pl nie jest wyjaśniony, a np. „nahaj” czy „inkaust” są.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Ben Jamin said:


> 'iść o lepsze z czymś' means 'to compete'. This expression is not used in ordinary colloquial speech, only in high register/poetic speeches and in books.
> 'ignorance competed with stupidity' means that both _ignorance_ and _stupidity_ were extraordinarily great, and it was difficult to tell which was greater. A very strong intensifier.
> Te dwie cechy są tutaj równie złe, nie ma między nimi gradacji.



Odpowiem po polsku , czy (to) *compete *nie znaczy *konkurować *?

compete with somebody  = konkurować z kimś, rywalizować z kimś, walczyć z kimś.
compete for something  = ubiegać się o coś, rywalizować o coś.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

karaluszek said:


> Nie wiem, dlaczego tak uważasz. W okresie dwudziestolecia ten zwrot musiał być dość popularny, bo nawet moja mama, która urodziła się już w czasie wojny go zna (nie ma wyższego wykształcenia).
> Dowodem może być wydany w 1925 „Słownik do Trylogji” Ignacego Strycharskiego, w którym hasło „wejść w paragon” ma takie wyjaśnienie: „równać się, mierzyć się, iść o lepsze”. To chyba oczywiste, że nie tłumaczy się niezrozumiałego zwrotu innym niezrozumiałym zwrotem (hasła „iść o lepsze” nie ma w słowniku, co potwierdza moją tezę).
> Nawet współcześnie redaktorzy uznają ten zwrot za zrozumiały, bo w wersji „Ogniem i mieczem” dostępnej na wolnelektury.pl nie jest wyjaśniony, a np. „nahaj” czy „inkaust” są.


Dziekuję za dosadne wyjaśnienie ,  *wejść w paragon z kimś* ‘wchodzić z kimś w stosunki jak równy z równym; równać się z kimś’.Zwrot. Paragon ‘przest. porównanie z kimś; współzawodnictwo, konkurencja’. 

*szła o lepsze* =  mierzyła się z , zmagała się , konkurowała ? czy to jest ok ?

W ich wypowiedziach ignorancja _*szła o lepsze* z_ głupotą i złą wolą..." 
"A ona wznosiła ku niebu ogłuszający krzyk, w którym rozpacz _*szła o lepsze* z_ wyrzutem i groźbą."


----------

